# how long is child benefit paid for?



## ccraig (27 Aug 2009)

could someone provide me info on child benefit payments ie How long is it paid for? How much is paid? Thanks


----------



## helllohello (27 Aug 2009)

*Information *

Child Benefit (previously known as _Children's Allowance_) is payable to the parents or guardians of children under 16 years of age, or under 19 years of age if the child is in full-time education, FÁS Youthreach training or has a disability. 
If you had a multiple birth you will be entitled to a special grant at the time of birth and again when the children are 4 and 12 years old. Child Benefit is paid at one and a half times the monthly rate for twins, and at double the monthly rate for triplets and other multiple births.
If you are getting Child Benefit for a child under 5½ years of age (5 years of age, from 1 March 2009) you will also get the Early Childcare Supplement.
*Budget 2009* made changes to the age criteria for Child Benefit. From January 2009 until the end of December 2009, children aged 18 will get half rate Child Benefit.  From January 2010, children aged 18 will not get Child Benefit.
A compensatory payment will be paid in 2009 and 2010 to certain families with children aged 18 in full time education or with a disability. You will get a compensatory payment if your child aged 18 is getting Disability Allowance or if you are getting:

A social welfare payment and getting an increase in your payment for the child aged 18
Family Income Supplement.
The compensatory payment is €15 per week and will be paid on the 3rd Monday of each month by the Child Benefit section.

more information can be got on www.citizensinformation.ie


----------



## Chocks away (30 Aug 2009)

*Re: pinch valve Particulates*



haoyunzai99 said:


> Major components of a pinch valve consists of body and a sleeve. The sleeve will contain the flow media and isolate it from the environment hence reducing contamination to the environment. Generally used for slurries or processes with entrained solids, because the flexible sleeve allows the valve to close droptight around solids—solids that would typically be trapped by the seat or stuck in crevices in globe, diaphragm, butterfly, gate, or ball valves. The sleeve material can be selected upon the corrosiveness and abrasiveness of the flow media, a suitable synthetic polymer can be chosen. A pinch valve http://www.corrosion-resistant-valves.com/Pinch-valve.html may be the best type of valve for flow control application if the operation temperature is within the limit of the polymer.


----------



## thedaras (16 Sep 2009)

Am I correct in the following ;
Child in full time education, Who will be 18 in October 2009.
So will get full CB until October and then half till Jan 2010?
Am I sorry she did transition year now!!


----------

